# Conil de la Frontera squat hippy Valley.



## vindiboy (Feb 16, 2020)

Well that is what we are calling it, just arrived here 23d lots of space and vans of all types here no services but town close, super beach and sand dunes and forested. So a night here for sure. N36. 32646 W6. 15534


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 16, 2020)

More picts. Several Brits here now.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks nice spot.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Feb 16, 2020)

Look at the colour of the sky.
Stop, stop stop.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 16, 2020)

This squat is in the POIs on my tablet but not on my phone. So I must need to update my phone POIs so how do I do that I use maps me on both tablet and phone please help this old fart numpty?.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 16, 2020)

Stop  this smugness, please.
Some of us might be upset by the content.

This could give us ishyoos..
Then we could sue you.

Try to be more diversive please.
Some of us are unable to be as happy as you are.
We will have to demand  compensation .
Just saying....


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Stop  this smugness, please.
> Some of us might be upset by the content.
> 
> This could give us ishyoos..
> ...


Wish I knew what you are talking about, please elaborate PM?


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 16, 2020)

Just taking the p 
Vindi..
In this day and age, you must be careful not to offend anyone who can afford a lawyer ...
You must know that I try as hard as  one can not to be smug..
But it's Soooo hard...
Enjoy your travels and keep on making us jealous.


----------

